# JavaHMO + streaming mp3 possible?



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I have hacked DTivos at V6.2, so my only option for them is using JavaHMO.

Is a streaming mp3 module possible for JavaHMO? If anyone here things so I might try to tackle coding it. Does such a module exist for Galleon?

Thanks!


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

goony said:


> I have hacked DTivos at V6.2, so my only option for them is using JavaHMO.
> 
> Is a streaming mp3 module possible for JavaHMO? If anyone here things so I might try to tackle coding it. Does such a module exist for Galleon?
> 
> Thanks!


JavaHMO supports MP3 streams. You can create a playlist with your favorite streams or use the Shoutcast plugin.


----------

